# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Parties

## Cage

I love parties, when intoxicated, who doesn't?
But when I'm there I feel like I don't belong.
I feel terrible, I feel like it's not right, I feel weird, does anyone else get this?   :Pirate:

----------


## Firefly09

Parties aren't my thing. Everyone knows each other well, and can relate. Get barely chatted at  parties :/

----------


## L

I'm avoiding them at all costs this Christmas - going to work extra instead

----------


## Koalafan

I can enjoy them sometimes...but it doesnt take long for me to just want to be by myself since being around too many people is just too overwhelming =/

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I kinda want to be at a party right now, dancing. I'm far too tired however. 

But yes. Always. I feel like I want to be there or I _should_ be there but somehow I'm still miles away from everybody else.

----------


## CityofAngels

> I love parties, when intoxicated, who doesn't?
> But when I'm there I feel like I don't belong.
> I feel terrible, I feel like it's not right, I feel weird, does anyone else get this?



Every party I go to.

----------


## Apocalyptic

No parties, thank you.

----------


## Frogger

No thanks.

----------


## Chantellabella

I will only go if I know somebody. I belong to a photography club and can't just walk into a meeting each month with people I don't know. The only time I went was when I was on pain medicine this summer after I broke my elbow (so I guess I was mellowed). So I participate in the online posting of photos, but never go to the field trips or meetings with them. Just too scary.

----------


## Chocolate

I recently had to leave a party because I felt so awkward and uncomfortable. Luckily my friend understood even though it was her work party  ::):  that's all that matters to me.

----------


## MrQuiet76

I used to absolutely love parties, but I at the point now where they just aren't as fun as they used to be.... there's only so many times you can get hammered without it getting a little old

----------


## WineKitty

I feel like I should want to participate in these kind of social events but the truth is that I hate them.  I always feel out of place, on edge and anxious and simply cannot wait for it to be over with.

----------

